# this stinks



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Today I brought a black piranha at my local petshop, I was told that I could have him in the same tank as my red as long as my red was alittle bigger because the black supposedly
is more aggressive
turns out that was untrue because my red chased him around the tank like he was jailbait now I have a stupid divider in the center of my tank, it's a nice looking fish he looked kick A, but he turned out to be a chump im very disapointed I need atleast 1 more piranha in my tank can anyone recommend one that'll get along with my red belly?


----------



## BADXMPL (May 7, 2007)

when adding new fish to a tank you have to take all fish out for a lil bit move things around and then place the new fish in first and then place the original one in last...make sure to put pygos with pygos also...


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

black piranhas can only live by themselves, they'll kill anything else in the tank. The red was attacking it because it was a new fish in its territory that it was not used to. The black piranha was scared being put in the new tank, so it wouldnt attack. The black will be a BEAST once he gets used to his new environment and everything dont give up on serra's! The only other fish that can live with your red belly is other red bellys or other piranhas of the pygocentrus type.


----------



## BADXMPL (May 7, 2007)

i would not listen to your local pet store anymore...you almost lost a red belly...by morning the black woulda took over that tank and made it his...if you plan to start a shoal...alot of things come into play...type of p's, size of tank, enough food, and alot of time and money...the weakest link will always get pushed around...


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

your first post makes perfect sense badxmpl as well as lowporkwa's I really need another piranha in my 55gallon, not another red something different I have a empty 40gallon and I plan to buy a 100/200 gallon tank soon should I buy a blackmask elongtaus piranha they look pretty awesome looking and from what I read they seem extremely aggressive. Thanks for the help guys I really appreciate it.

I also have the black with feeders he doesnt seem interested in them, and my red only at the smaller rosey red feeders, whats sup with that?? my reds big enough to swollow the feeders he wouldnt even need to chew


----------



## BADXMPL (May 7, 2007)

777seven777342552 said:


> your first post makes perfect sense badxmpl as well as lowporkwa's I really need another piranha in my 55gallon, not another red something different I have a empty 40gallon and I plan to buy a 100/200 gallon tank soon should I buy a blackmask elongtaus piranha they look pretty awesome looking and from what I read they seem extremely aggressive. Thanks for the help guys I really appreciate it.
> 
> I also have the black with feeders he doesnt seem interested in them, and my red only at the smaller rosey red feeders, whats sup with that?? my reds big enough to swollow the feeders he wouldnt even need to chew


DO NOT FEED THEM ORNIMENTAL FISH...they carry alot of diseases...try pre cooked shrimp...cocktail shrimp is what i use...small but the fish takes it whole and there is nothing left floating around on the bottom...clean and health...dont get me wrong live bait is the best to watch...if that is the thrill you want...go to your pet store and get a mouse...LOL...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow that fish store needs to get their facts right id be pretty ticcked if I was you


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i wouldnt even suggest pre cooked shrimp. Cooking of meats releases alot of good vitamins. i would suggest whole shrimp shell on raw for best results. Mice are a bad idea unless you like cleaning your tank. Fish fillets and shrimp seem to be the favorite food sources. I have had 2 elongs and both were pussies


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am upset, but theres nothing I can do about it now, he was a new kid anyway I'll cut him a break, and would the piranha choke on whole shrimp?? with the shell being on I trained my red to eat pellets, and are you sure that the elongs are wussies?? they looked pretty evil and killer to me with some of the vids i saw of the black mask elong


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

what you want to do with the shrimp is cut it to bite size and feed it one at atime(less messy). I cant really say elongs are skittish,its up to the fish,different fish have different personality. You might see an elong who is a finger chaser but the one you might be purchasing could possibly sit in the corner all day, either way elongs are beautiful fish.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> I am upset, but theres nothing I can do about it now, he was a new kid anyway I'll cut him a break, and would the piranha choke on whole shrimp?? with the shell being on I trained my red to eat pellets, and are you sure that the elongs are wussies?? they looked pretty evil and killer to me with some of the vids i saw of the black mask elong


What do you mean am i sure? Of course im sure. I had 2 of them. Both just sat in the corner. Better cross you fingers when you pick one out and hope its mean. My Geryi makes my elongs seem like harmless little minnows. I dont even think they look all that great really. Not that much color to them.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

BADXMPL said:


> i would not listen to your local pet store anymore...you almost lost a red belly...by morning the black woulda took over that tank and made it his...if you plan to start a shoal...alot of things come into play...type of p's, size of tank, enough food, and alot of time and money...the weakest link will always get pushed around...


hahaha







his black piranha would have been missing


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

I just moved everything around after I got done removing the red I put him back in the tank and he's still harassing the black lol im about to take the red out and B slap him a few times lol just kidding okay now the black is chasing the red lol looks like there playing tag


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

BADXMPL said:


> your first post makes perfect sense badxmpl as well as lowporkwa's I really need another piranha in my 55gallon, not another red something different I have a empty 40gallon and I plan to buy a 100/200 gallon tank soon should I buy a blackmask elongtaus piranha they look pretty awesome looking and from what I read they seem extremely aggressive. Thanks for the help guys I really appreciate it.
> 
> I also have the black with feeders he doesnt seem interested in them, and my red only at the smaller rosey red feeders, whats sup with that?? my reds big enough to swollow the feeders he wouldnt even need to chew


DO NOT FEED THEM ORNIMENTAL FISH...they carry alot of diseases...try pre cooked shrimp...cocktail shrimp is what i use...small but the fish takes it whole and there is nothing left floating around on the bottom...clean and health...dont get me wrong live bait is the best to watch...if that is the thrill you want...go to your pet store and get a mouse...LOL...
[/quote]

dont feed your Ps COOKED shrimp or prawns. find RAW frozen prawns. more nutritional goodness in raw prawns. when you cook anything you lose a LOT of the nutrients.

my Ps benefitted A LOT more from raw prawns than cooked ones. plus the cooked ones can get rubbery and nasty.

feed then RAW frozen fish fillets (defrost obviously...i say frozen because it's usually a lot cheaper) and RAW prawns and shrimp (Again, frozen is almost always a lot cheaper)


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

okay will do thanks, but what are prawns? never heard of that before


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's another term for cat fetus

leave the shell on if you want, the nutrients in the shell help develop colour in fish.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Prawn is a shorter term for cow

lol puff


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

out east you call cows "prawns"??? wtf???

out west that's what we call newlyborn kittens/fetuses...

that's f*cked up how a single word can have such opposite meanings in the same country!!!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah it also mean when you take a sh*t and wipe ur ass but dont see any sh*t on the paper lol
Go figure eh?

Oh yeah and ur right about hte fetus thing lol

Puff u gotta out DOWN the vapourizer i think that things getting to ur head


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Puff is right on this one, I'm not sure were CorGrav got his information from.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what does "OUT down" mean?

im not familiar with that term in the enlish language


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

OUt something down man cmon dude the P is right next to the O on my keyboard I dunno bout urs.

Oh by the way this joke was funny but the truth is.......................

Wait for it................................

Prawns are crustaceons like shrimp.

Take that B*TCH Eat my Balls u C*CKS*CK*R


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lol why couldnt you just say raw beaf???


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

777seven777342552 said:


> Lol why couldnt you just say raw beaf???


Prawns are basically large shrimp.

I suggest against feeding beef on a regular basis since land mammal meat is supposedly hard for Ps to digest

Randy
CFB


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

You can get any other pygo for your red belly, ie cariba, tern, piraya, red belly. And if you havent already separate the "black piranha" and the red belly, or else you will end up with a dead piranha.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

777seven777342552- i was just messing around and was intending on saying they were just big shrimp. but then mr intellectual turned it into a primary school playground joke...

it would have been better if not for the one with a lack of brain mass



CorGrav420 said:


> OUt something down man cmon dude the P is right next to the O on my keyboard I dunno bout urs.
> 
> Oh by the way this joke was funny but the truth is.......................
> 
> ...


you make canadians look bad.

i hope you're about 15 years old because your sh*t and piss jokes are for ppl there about that age.

grow up. be cool


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh yeah puff hahaha telling somebody whos trying to learn something the wrong thing on purpose and then calling him a stupid yank in a PM is real mature lol u need to grow up.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

first of all, im sure 777seven777342552 is a mature guy and can take a joke. or else he would have left here already.lol

so you have further confirmed my suspicions that you are in the 13-16 year old range.

grow up man. you tell me to be mature, yet you're the idiot looking like a halfwit.



CorGrav420 said:


> Yeah it also mean when you take a sh*t and wipe ur ass but dont see any sh*t on the paper lol


now THAT's mature, am i to assume that?

grow the hell up man


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

calm down guys take it easy lol I know how to take a joke lol my red is getting along great with my black there not rascist anymore lol now I wonder how its going to be when I add the 3rd piranha which wont be a black or red , but something new I want it to have a different color than the black or red or a different shape can anybody help me pick out my final fish for my 55 gallon tank??? and could u please include a picture of the piranha u pick and the name of the breed thanks guys


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> calm down guys take it easy lol I know how to take a joke lol my red is getting along great with my black there not rascist anymore lol now I wonder how its going to be when I add the 3rd piranha which wont be a black or red , but something new I want it to have a different color than the black or red or a different shape can anybody help me pick out my final fish for my 55 gallon tank??? and could u please include a picture of the piranha u pick and the name of the breed thanks guys


It really doesn't matter what species of piranha you add to your 55...in the end there will be only one. A 55g is really too small for even three young pygos after several months. Mixing a serra with a pygo will end up in disaster. Serras are parasitic fin nippers when small, graduating to larger meals later...pygos happen to be a good source of finnage. If you must have more than one piranha in that 55g, stick with 3 juvenile reds and save up for a bigger tank for later.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

BioTeach said:


> calm down guys take it easy lol I know how to take a joke lol my red is getting along great with my black there not rascist anymore lol now I wonder how its going to be when I add the 3rd piranha which wont be a black or red , but something new I want it to have a different color than the black or red or a different shape can anybody help me pick out my final fish for my 55 gallon tank??? and could u please include a picture of the piranha u pick and the name of the breed thanks guys


It really doesn't matter what species of piranha you add to your 55...in the end there will be only one. A 55g is really too small for even three young pygos after several months. Mixing a serra with a pygo will end up in disaster. Serras are parasitic fin nippers when small, graduating to larger meals later...pygos happen to be a good source of finnage. If you must have more than one piranha in that 55g, stick with 3 juvenile reds and save up for a bigger tank for later.
[/quote]

What would you recommend for later??


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> my red is getting along great with my black there not rascist anymore lol


that made me burst out laughing.hahahaha

as for the Ps. the rhom (Black p) will eventually off the Red belly im pretty sure. if you add another it's just more money down the drain, because as BioTeach said at the end there will only be one.

you should try adding some dither fish to take the Piranha's attention off of one another. it might help to prolong their cohab.

its pretty cool to have a rhom and red belly cohab, but i dont think it will last long.

do you have any pics?

you should take some while it lasts.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I dont see how the black will outgrow the red when the blacks growth rate is extremly slow and my reds bigger then him and he'll always be a few steps ahead of him as for my next fish I think I want this guy from the reviews he seems pretty evil


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thats just a adult rhom aka black aka red eyed devil.....ect. diamond.. i could go on for ever i would say that one is bout 7-9 inchs .. how big is your black..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the black doesnt need to be bigger than the red to do some serious damage


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont want one that big inless if im putting him by himself in my 40 gallon tank I want one smaller like 3-4 iches my blacks between 2-3 inches these other piranha caught my eye as well.



Puff said:


> the black doesnt need to be bigger than the red to do some serious damage


well so far the black has respect for the red I think he knows better lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

at the end of it at least one, and most likely 2 fish will be severely injured or killed.

so i really dont want to help choose a third one.lol


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice looking piranha that stays small and is able to school with each other

there only 2inches and stay that size I could buy a big school for my 40 gallon


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> well so far the black has respect for the red I think he knows better lol


Trust me, the rhom is a loaded cannon, ready to go off.

One day he's going to demolish anything else in the tank.

It's all going to end in tears, no matter how well you think it's going at the moment.

Get a pygo shoal, and get the rhom his own tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> Nice looking piranha that stays small and is able to school with each other
> 
> there only 2inches and stay that size I could buy a big school for my 40 gallon


Those little guys are scale eaters, and it is recommended that you only keep one per tank as an adult.

What you ought to do is put the black in the 40g, and get 2 more juvenile reds for your 55g (or trade your solo red in for 3 babies). Save up for a 75g (or bigger if you want more reds) to move the reds into later. The rhom should be okay in th 40g for quite a while (especially if it is a 40g breeder).


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Nice looking piranha that stays small and is able to school with each other
> 
> there only 2inches and stay that size I could buy a big school for my 40 gallon


Those little guys are scale eaters, and it is recommended that you only keep one per tank as an adult.

What you ought to do is put the black in the 40g, and get 2 more juvenile reds for your 55g (or trade your solo red in for 3 babies). Save up for a 75g (or bigger if you want more reds) to move the reds into later. The rhom should be okay in th 40g for quite a while (especially if it is a 40g breeder).
[/quote]

best idea ive seen all day (but i just woke up







lol,jk). that does seem like the best course of action though 777.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

BioTeach said:


> Nice looking piranha that stays small and is able to school with each other
> 
> there only 2inches and stay that size I could buy a big school for my 40 gallon


Those little guys are scale eaters, and it is recommended that you only keep one per tank as an adult.

What you ought to do is put the black in the 40g, and get 2 more juvenile reds for your 55g (or trade your solo red in for 3 babies). Save up for a 75g (or bigger if you want more reds) to move the reds into later. The rhom should be okay in th 40g for quite a while (especially if it is a 40g breeder).
[/quote]

I dont want 2 more reds I had 3 before and honestly there nice to look at, but they get boring and I hear when there older there less appealing and very sluggish there has to be another breed of piranha that I could mix with my red and im sure you know of 1 or 2 what about a super red?? and I am buying a big tank sometime soon like a 200gallon/ my red is worth 80/90 dollars at its size at my petshop why would I give it to them so they can resell it at that price?


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

G23.40SW said:


> Nice looking piranha that stays small and is able to school with each other
> 
> there only 2inches and stay that size I could buy a big school for my 40 gallon


Those little guys are scale eaters, and it is recommended that you only keep one per tank as an adult.

What you ought to do is put the black in the 40g, and get 2 more juvenile reds for your 55g (or trade your solo red in for 3 babies). Save up for a 75g (or bigger if you want more reds) to move the reds into later. The rhom should be okay in th 40g for quite a while (especially if it is a 40g breeder).
[/quote]

Actually those small piranha can be kept in groups the seller said so him self I dout he would lie he always gets 5 star ratings on all his fish from the buyers that buy from him


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

oooo these are pygos I like the yellow one better the reds look like red bellys


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you spent $80/$90 for a red in new jersey?

you need to separate the black and the red. all may seem well and good but its not. piranhas in the pygocentrus genus can be cohabbed but not with serrasalmus'

_pygocentrus nattereri _- red belly
_pygocentrus caribe_ - caribe
_pygocentrus piraya_- piraya

you need atleast a 75 gallon tank for 3. you can mix and match these 3 species to your liking.

if the piranha name starts with _serrasalmus_ they must be kept alone in their own tank.


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

if i were you i would stop and do a little more research on piranhas before you just go crazy with it...sounds like there is a lot of stuff you need to learn


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

^exactly


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> I dont want 2 more reds I had 3 before and honestly there nice to look at, but they get boring and I hear when there older there less appealing and very sluggish there has to be another breed of piranha that I could mix with my red and im sure you know of 1 or 2 what about a super red??


A super red is a wild caught red from a specific region of the Amazon. There is no other species (not breed...breed refers to animals of the same species selectively breed to be unique, such as in dogs) that I would recommend mixing with a red in a 55g. In a bigger tank you could try some caribes and piraya with some reds, but you're better off with just reds.



> I am buying a big tank sometime soon like a 200gallon/ my red is worth 80/90 dollars at its size at my petshop why would I give it to them so they can resell it at that price?


Trading does not equal giving back...sure you may get the shaft on the trade, but it's better than it getting killed. 




> Actually those small piranha can be kept in groups the seller said so him self I dout he would lie he always gets 5 star ratings on all his fish from the buyers that buy from him


I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree...they can be kept together as juvies, but they'll slowly kill each other off as adults (if they make it to that age).

Check out this link: OPEFE: Wimpel Piranha

You should research any species you are interested in at OPEFE and pay special attention to recommended care, etc...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

777- i ask you to please listen to bioteach, NJ, and G23.

the thing is, altho it seems fine now. when you notice that things are not right, it will be too late. most likely the rhom will turn and pounce on the red one night, and you'll wake up to a red belly head on the bottom of your tank.

serras can only be cohabbed by very experienced piranha keepers like Grosse Gurke, who still gets the odd fin nip.

just seperate them, the only thing that will be proved in the end was that everyone who said it wouldnt last forever were correct.

ive never seen a rhom cohab with a red belly

i HAVE seen a rhom eat a red belly.

for the sake of your red belly AND rhom, split them up...

if you really want a couple more Ps. get some small caribes. i think they're supposed to be a very aggressive pygo.

(i hope piranha-man-uk forgives me for using his pics. but i saw them the other day and they looked amazing, so i had to use them! (sorry p-man-uk







)


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, okay i'll listen to you guys because you all seem to know what your talking about obviously, so I put the divider back in didnt want to but in fear of losing a 90dollars worth of fish I did it I really wanted the two species to be kept together they were schooling just fine, but im assuming you guys have tryed this before what I dont get is I paid 30dollars for the rhom hes almost as big as my red why the hell is he worth less?


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Puff said:


> 777- i ask you to please listen to bioteach, NJ, and G23.
> 
> the thing is, altho it seems fine now. when you notice that things are not right, it will be too late. most likely the rhom will turn and pounce on the red one night, and you'll wake up to a red belly head on the bottom of your tank.
> 
> ...


nice pics I dout hes going to be able to keep all those p's in one tank once there full grown I think I might buy a few of those and a piranha so aggressive I have to keep him by himself maybe an elong is the most aggressive I want one that followers your finger when u point it towards the glass not skittish like my red and black are being, oh and I feed them raw shrimp and there not even paying it no mind


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude. the rhom will be pretty aggressive im quite sure









the guy whose pictures those are sells piranhas in the UK. no worries about tank size as they'll get sold pretty quickly.

i cant understand how your rhom was cheaper than your red belly...that baffles me...

even my wild RBP wasnt that much more expensive than my captive bred ones...

30$ for a rhom is a good deal...90$ for a red belly is highway robbery!!

good job on getting the divider in. dont worry man, it will be the right decision. you will be glad you made that decision. instead of being sad when you wake up one day to find only one P swimming around.

an example. i had a group of 5 red bellies. they were totally fine together. the very occassional fin nip, that is all. they seemed to be doing great. then one morning i woke up to find this on the bottom of my tank...









even if the piranhas seem to be fine together there's still the chance that something will go wrong...piranhas can change their mind pretty quick.lol


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Puff said:


> dude. the rhom will be pretty aggressive im quite sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn sorry about your fish you probably had to many in a small tank I remember when I put my reds in a smaller tank due to one having ick they killed eachother now I only have one


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

So this is what my rhom will look like full grown?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i had 5 juvies in a 55. they werent too big at all when this happened. they just turned on this one.

no biggie though. with piranhas you kind of expect it to happen once in a while.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

777seven777342552 said:


> I want one that followers your finger when u point it towards the glass not skittish like my red and black are being, oh and I feed them raw shrimp and there not even paying it no mind


Pygos are always going to be skittish if they're not in a big shoal, unless you get very lucky and have the perfect piranha and set up.

Piranhas in general are skittish and most won't be the fish that it sounds like you want them to be.

Once the black has a set up he likes and has settled into it, eventually he might start being aggressive towards you.

Once a rhom hit's about 6-7", their growth rate slows down considerably, to about 1" a year, more if you're lucky and give it the perfect conditions.

It's generally not a good idea to constantly provoke a piranha to attack you either, as you can see by that video, he has a lump that we call a chimple, which is a result of abrasion and rubbing against the glass, which has caused a sore.

This is a true monster of a rhom: 




But not many people are lucky enough to get one that'll grow that big, or lucky enough to have a set up to allow it to do so.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Here is another video of a rhom. 



This is what i wanted in the beginning then i found out they get really big! I hope to have one of these someday.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

theseeads kill me.....everyone always thinks they can reinvent how a pirahna thinks....lol.......fools


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I think most has been said here. Cohabitation of these fishes has been tried many times by far more experienced people and it NEVER works. If there was even a slight chance, it would have happened by now. It just cant be done. A decient sized rhom will eat his tank mates every single time.

why not do as suggested and put the rhom in your 40gallon for now?

You should spend some time reading, and really learning about these fish. Then when your ready and know what you want, get a big tank, and put what I say in it. hehehe j/k

people say terns are pretty aggressive, and they are a pygo. They have a yellow belly and look cool when mixed with reds. I would look into that if you dont want caribe.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

G23.40SW said:


> Here is another video of a rhom.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i wanted in the beginning then i found out they get really big! I hope to have one of these someday.


Looks more like a black pacus to me doesnt look nothing like a rhom my rhom has a pointy nose unlike my red or the fish in your video


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no that's definitely a rhom in that second video.

the main way to tell the difference between piranhas and pacus is the location of the eye. in pacus the eye is basically level with the corner of the mouth, and the eyes look different as well.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> no that's definitely a rhom in that second video.
> 
> the main way to tell the difference between piranhas and pacus is the location of the eye. in pacus the eye is basically level with the corner of the mouth, and the eyes look different as well.


yeah but your probably talking about a red belly pacus have u ever seen a black? and since when does a rhom have a head shaped like that??


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> I think most has been said here. Cohabitation of these fishes has been tried many times by far more experienced people and it NEVER works. If there was even a slight chance, it would have happened by now. It just cant be done. A decient sized rhom will eat his tank mates every single time.
> 
> why not do as suggested and put the rhom in your 40gallon for now?
> 
> ...


I'll do so for the rhom, and when the time comes for me to buy the fish you can help me pick them out lol, but I really want a elong they look so cool i'll probably buy another 55 for the elong whats the sense of buying another big tank for one fish I think the 55 will be fine for the 1 and 150 or a 200 gallon for my future caribe or piranya or tern or a diamond bandi


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^ thats a black pacu. notice the eyes and completely different shape.

this is a rhom...check out the position of the eyes.








the vid is definitely a rhom.

IMO pacus look like the piranhas retarded down syndrome cousin...especially when viewed next to eachother.lol


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

can i ask WHY you want a piranha? i think you want one for the wrong reasons.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Puff said:


> ^^^ thats a black pacu. notice the eyes and completely different shape.
> 
> this is a rhom...check out the position of the eyes.
> 
> ...


Well its not like the video was that clear so it looked like a pacus to me lmao that pic of the pacus it looks like a fruitcake hahaha or like its just been raped by the rhom


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

fassw22 said:


> can i ask WHY you want a piranha? i think you want one for the wrong reasons.


Because I love piranha I wouldnt be a member of these forums If I didnt love piranha I also like learning new things about them. all these other species intrigues me, because I never knew about them before I thought there where only reds, come to find theres so many others im like alittle kid in a toy store im going bananas lol I want to one day collect alittle bit of every species of piranha.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

777seven777342552 said:


> Because I love piranha I wouldnt be a member of these forums If I didnt love piranha I also like learning new things about them. all these other species intrigues me, because I never knew about them before I thought there where only reds, come to find theres so many others im like alittle kid in a toy store im going bananas lol I want to one day collect alittle bit of every species of piranha.


In that case, maybe you should start by growing regular reds and learn all the basics about them. Once you'll know more about natts(attitude, ways they react, diet, water specs...) maybe then, you should consider buying some more expensive and rare species. I'm not saying you don't know about fish keeping, I'm just suggesting you shouldn't rush too hard on this new passion.

If I were you, I'd buy ASAP that big tank you talk about and get a bunch of small reds. Have fun growing them.. If you get bored, sell them and start over with other species..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

a fruitcake that got raped buy a rhom .. lol i like that one...

stick with it 777seven777 i was a retard when i got my rhom i was putting minnows in all the time thinking i had jaws n my tank or somthin ,, lol a year latter i fell in love sort of...i wouldnt have anythang but a rhom in any tank ever... thay rock after thay come outa there shell mine was skidish for a year after i had him

pacus it looks like a fruitcake hahaha or like its just been raped by the rhom
[/quote]


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Because I love piranha I wouldnt be a member of these forums If I didnt love piranha I also like learning new things about them. all these other species intrigues me, because I never knew about them before I thought there where only reds, come to find theres so many others im like alittle kid in a toy store im going bananas lol I want to one day collect alittle bit of every species of piranha.


In that case, maybe you should start by growing regular reds and learn all the basics about them. Once you'll know more about natts(attitude, ways they react, diet, water specs...) maybe then, you should consider buying some more expensive and rare species. I'm not saying you don't know about fish keeping, I'm just suggesting you shouldn't rush too hard on this new passion.

If I were you, I'd buy ASAP that big tank you talk about and get a bunch of small reds. Have fun growing them.. If you get bored, sell them and start over with other species..
[/quote]

I already did what your suggesting. It was fun, and I do plan to buy two more reds, for my other red. I'll put the rhom in a single tank, buy another tank for a elong, and the biggest tank i've ever had for a school of Ternetzi Piranha, Piraya Piranha, Caribe Piranha , Super Red Belly Piranha.


----------



## 777seven777342552 (Jun 4, 2007)

pacus it looks like a fruitcake hahaha or like its just been raped by the rhom
[/quote]
[/quote]

Really how many rhoms do you have or piranha?, and what size tank would you recommend for single fish like elongs and brandti?


----------

